# Audi Q7 – The New Generation



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

When it was first rolled out three years ago, the Audi Q7 performance SUV immediately achieved a leadership position – as a sporty, comfortable as well as high-performance recreational and business vehicle on a grand scale. Now Audi is making it even better – more elegant and more efficient, with lower emissions: the Q7 3.0 TDI consumes only 9.1 liters per 100 kilometers (25.85 US mpg). And now it’s also available in a new version as a TDI clean diesel, with the world’s cleanest diesel technology and even lower fuel consumption of only 8.9 liters/100 km (26.43 US mpg).
* Full Story *


----------

